# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Птица счастья. Универсальный игровой блок

## Николай Бугаков

*"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*



*Каждый верит, что однажды Птица Счастья постучится в его дом и останется в нем навсегда! А если в праздник виновников торжества посетит сразу несколько стай таких птиц? Голосистых, веселых, ярких и неподражаемых! Наш новый блок мы так и назвали: "Птица Счастья". Он включает в себя конкурс - манок, сбор команд, который предполагает неограниченное количество участников, конкурс - перепевку и анимационный танец.

Блок практически безреквизитный. Потребует от ведущего распечатки 5 карточек формата А4 с изображением птиц. Номер прост в подготовке и проведении. Также неоспоримым плюсом блока является участие в нем от 90 до 100% присутствующих гостей. Блок универсальный, подойдет для любого праздника и для любой возрастной категории гостей.

В комплект входит описание номера, архив музыки для проведения блока, полиграфия и видео анимашки.
*
*Стоимость номера 500 руб.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Aniani (23.12.2016), Dimona (16.05.2016), Istan (14.05.2016), Ганина Галина (04.12.2016), дюймовка (14.05.2016), любаша 76 (15.05.2016), Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Нотя (15.05.2016), Парина (17.12.2016), Славина (15.05.2016), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (14.05.2016), Татусяня (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (13.05.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.05.2016)

----------


## Нотя

Ура, я первая. Необычный задорный блок. Подойдет абсолютно на любой праздник включаю детский. Еще одна изюминка в моей копилочке.

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (17.05.2016)

----------


## Славина

Очень интересная задумка. Красивая, с юмором и как всегда с эксклюзивом от нашего голосистого соловья Николая и прекрасной, нежной павушки Натальи. С удовольствием на вас посмотрела и послушала)))) Прям заворожили, сижу и слов не могу подобрать  :Grin:  Однозначно очередной ваш шедевр, органичный, качественный, который хочется срочно взять в работу, что я с удовольствием и сделаю)))) Спасибо вам, ребята, что несмотря на все трудности, вы продолжаете фонтанировать новыми, не избитыми идеями. Спасибо и пусть Птица Счастья обязательно сопровождает и вашу жизнь!!! Очень благодарна!!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (17.05.2016)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Спасибо, ребята, за этот блок, ибо, действительно универсален,как по названию., так и по   использованию.   От многочисленной публики, до междусобойчика с друзьями. Пока изучала- все "примерила" на   себя, со всеми заданиями справилась)  Обычно   тема  "Птица счастья",как правило, это нежный, романтичный   блок, где много текста от ведущей, а тут получился веселый, заводной и всех гостей можно   задействовать! Анимашка  отличная , ибо Наташа и Коля ее сделали  понятной , изменив текст известной песни  и   движения   по тексту  очень легко учить! Браво! На днях у меня   двойной    День Рожденья- 11 и 18 лет у деток в окружении   родных.Буду делать!Спасибо, ребята!

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (17.05.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> "Птица Счастья". Он включает в себя конкурс - манок, сбор команд, который предполагает неограниченное количество участников, конкурс - перепевку и анимационный танец.


*Не могу нарадоваться на ваш творческий дуэт,ребята!*ПТИЦА  СЧАСТЬЯ,просто находка для встречи и работы предстоящего года ПЕРНАТЫХ!!!С большим удовольствием потащила в своё гнёздышко :Yahoo: ,время,что бы обкатать и сродниться как раз позволяет!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (17.05.2016)

----------


## Dimona

Вот и  мне счастье привалило. Дифирамбы спою в личке, а тут по сути для тех кто надумает купить:
1. УРАААА!! достойнейшая замена Богатырям, Гусарам, ПДД и тд. и т.п. (и не потому что те конкурсы плохие, они и сегодня на коне, для новых компаний, но компании повторами идут...)
2. Счастье это такой предмет  - который желают на всех праздниках а не только на свадьбах и юбилеях - т.е. конкурс подойдет на все случаи.
3. Реквизит - 5 карточек - я такое очень люблю!!
4. ГОЛОС - и качество записи, это вам не с музофона слизаная музыка, разного качества, по кусочкам порезана...
5. Полноценный блок с началом, раскрытием сюжета и шоу в конце!!
МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (17.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Дорогие Наташенька, Ирочка, Людочка, Танечка и Лилечка! Огромное спасибо за отзывы! :Thank You2: Нам очень приятно, что вы по достоинству оценили наш труд! Надеемся, что этот номер принесет вам счастье и успех! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Людмила ZUM (30.05.2016), Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Славина (17.05.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (18.05.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Я присоединяюсь ко всем высказываниям! Блок действительно получился веселый и задорный! :Ok: 
И самое главное, что он универсальный и подходит для разновозрастной публики.  :Aga: 
Отдельный респект музыкальному оформлению блока! 
Вот что значит, если за музыку берется профессионал! 
Финальная анимашка - супер!  :Yahoo:  Наташа и Коля, спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Блок можно смело брать в работу! :Ok:

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (17.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Наташа и Коля, спасибо!
> Блок можно смело брать в работу!


Таня, взаимно большое спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Смело берите в работу и будет вам счастье! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (17.05.2016)

----------


## никанора

*«Птица счастья»*… Номер брала с определённой целью.
Хороший блок. Всё выдержано в теме, просто и несложно в исполнении. Удачная подводка к началу действия, юморной выход вожаков, два классных игровых момента. И что замечательно, что этот блок является блоком-конструктором. Если покажется мало действия, можно добавить парочку своих игровых моментов смешных, пикантных… сюжетный ход от этого не пострадает.
 А для наступающего года птицы, вообще находка, вот где развернуться то… В течении всего года можно играться, и на свадьбах и на юбилеях. И после перетанцовки финалить королём года. Небольшая подводка, и… выход в яркой масочке символа года. Проходочка под оригинал песни, и общее фото виновников со «счастьем», за которое надо обязательно подержаться, осчастливиться на целый год. С фотосессией, кстати, тоже можно поиграться, пошалить))) Подержись за крылышко и…., подержись за гребешок, и…
Спасибо ребята, мне понравилось!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хороший блок. Всё выдержано в теме, просто и несложно в исполнении. Удачная подводка к началу действия, юморной выход вожаков, два классных игровых момента. И что замечательно, что этот блок является блоком-конструктором.


Татьяна, мы как раз и стремились к тому, чтобы все было зрелищно, и в то же время, просто. Все верно - это блок-конструктор. Это придает Птице счастья дополнительные приемущества в виде универсальности. :Yes4: 



> А для наступающего года птицы, вообще находка, вот где развернуться то… В течении всего года можно играться, и на свадьбах и на юбилеях.


Вы правы - можно проводить в год птицы и в последующие годы. Номер актуальности не утратит :Derisive: 



> Спасибо ребята, мне понравилось!


Татьяна, мы рады, что вам понравилось! :Yahoo:  Большое спасибо за такой содержательный отзыв! :Thank You2:

----------

никанора (12.09.2016), приветвсем (09.09.2016)

----------


## Марина Николенко

Николай !! Здравствуйте можно приобрести вашу Птицу счастья и Телепатию!!! Сколько будет стоить !!!! И куда отправить???

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай !! Здравствуйте можно приобрести вашу Птицу счастья и Телепатию!!! Сколько будет стоить !!!! И куда отправить???


Здравствуйте, Марина! С учетом 30% скидок, которые еще действуют сегодня и завтра, общая стоимость этих номеров составит 1400 руб. Карта Сбербанка РФ: 63900277 9018129421

----------


## Марина Николенко

Деньги отправила!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Деньги отправила!!!


Марина, спасибо за покупку! Отписался в личке :Yes4:

----------


## sokolowa.nadia

Спасибо Николаю за замечательный интерактив "Птица счастья". Сплотил всех гостей праздника ( правда их было не так много), но с каким задором выступали капитаны команд. А командам так понравилось петь свои музыкальные фрагменты, что просились исполнить по  нескольку раз, добиваясь идеального совпадения с оригиналом. И общий танец получился весёлый. Я в восторге, именинница и гости тоже.Желаю студии праздника "НИКА ПЛЮС"  творческого вдохновения на новые номера!) СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

yabloko-tv (29.09.2016), Николай Бугаков (28.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Желаю студии праздника "НИКА ПЛЮС" творческого вдохновения на новые номера!) СПАСИБО!!!!


Надежда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я очень рад, что вы, именинница и гости в восторге! :Yahoo: 
Треки как раз и подбирались с таким расчетом, чтобы побудить гостей показать свои вокальные данные и постараться быть похожими на оригинал :Yes4:  Спасибо за пожелания! И вам желаю творческого вдохновения и успехов в проведении праздников! :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (29.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Прошу прощения за долгий путь к отзыву)Николай и Наталья- Вы великие Умняхи и Труженики!Мы с Алексеем присоединяемся к каждому восторженному слову о Симороне и Птице Счастья! От себя же пожелаем творческих успехов! Всем,кто как я в начале ..."а может быть,а вдруг?"....Мой ответ-Даже и не сомневайтесь и не раздумывайте!Симорон это и есть "птица счастья",когда вы в поиске и желании Нового,Удивительного и в то же время простого ,а еще это толчок вашей личной фантазии!!! Я бы сказала Симорон для новичков вобще великая удача,отменный задел на начало праздника,настоящая палочка выручалочка)))Помогай вам Бог, ребята!и отличного,успешного Нового года!!!!


Илона, большое спасибо за отзыв и превосходные эпитеты! :flower:  Как красиво вы сказали: "СИМОРОН - ЭТО И ЕСТЬ ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ!" :Ok:  
Блок Птица счастья уже неоднократно с успехом проводился многими коллегами, которые собираются использовать его в своей новогодней программе. Я не сомневаюсь, что в данном случае этот блок будет иметь такой же успех. Гостям намного приятнее будет быть птицами счастья, а не петухами или курицами! :Derisive: 
В свою очередь, хочется пожелать вам с Алексеем профессиональных успехов и счастья в семейной жизни! Пусть высшие силы помогают вам во всех делах и начинаниях! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (15.11.2016)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Коля, спасибо большое за блок! Блок, который, действительно УНИВЕРСАЛЕН! В самом полном смысле этого слова! Если он без труда адаптируется даже к такой, в высшей степени непростой теме, как год Петуха, то … что еще тут скажешь? И универсален, и уникален! 
Скажу честно, символ года в своих новогодних программах не планировал упоминать вообще! Хотя прекрасно понимал, у заказчиков, да и у гостей, вполне может возникнуть желание, каким-то образом этот символ отметить…. И вот тебе пожалуйста! Готовое решение, которое после небольшой адаптации легко ложится в любую программу! Я, кстати, даже уже примерную подводку вижу к началу конкурса:
Друзья! Все знают, что 2017 год, по восточному календарю, год птицы, упоминание самого названия которой, как бы слегка не комильфо… а меж тем, ведь каждому хочется, чтобы наступающий год, для него, был счастливым! Чтобы этот самый огненный петух, стал той долгожданной птицей счастья, которая так тык-тык-тык-тык-тык-тык…. как зерна склюнет все неприятности уходящего високосного…. 
Ну и дальше по тексту блока. В общем – беру в работу!!

----------

Dimona (03.12.2016), дюймовка (18.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (19.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (18.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Леша, большое спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Действительно, Птица счастья - это готовое решение к году Петуха, без его упоминания. Отдельное спасибо за подводку. Пусть петух по зернышку поклюет все неприятности, которые случились в уходящем високосном году! :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (20.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (03.12.2016)

----------


## Dimona

Я тоже свою подводку к птице счастья покажу
с 7.18 смотрите, только у меня соревновательный М и Ж 
http://zverhu.novy.tv/ru/episode/cha...usk-5-sezon-5/
уже опробывала, до слез смешно и не избито

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (03.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я тоже свою подводку к птице счастья покажу
> с 7.18 смотрите, только у меня соревновательный М и Ж


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Отличная подводка и красивые лебеди получаются! Теперь я знаю, как сделать такую красоту за 5 минут :Yahoo: 



> уже опробывала, до слез смешно и не избито


Желаю, чтобы все твои праздники проходили смешно и не избито! :Victory:

----------


## yurgesovna

да, что ж это такоеее!!???? ЛЮЮЮЮДИИИИ!!! Я КОЛЕ и в контакт... и в скайп  сообщения кидаю!!!! а он меня НиХаТииииТ!!!!КОЛЯЯЯЯ!!! отвеееть!!! или пошлиии..УМОЛЯЯЯЮЮЮЮ!!!!! помогииии!!!  у меня сдох комп, а в этом твоей ПТИЧКИ НЕЕЕТ!!!!!Я  это проводила уже( ну, ты ж знашь- беру только выигрышные репризки) как же мне опять эта птичка счастья нужёённнаааяяя!!! хочу переделать-( а чё там переделывать?- всё готово!) тему НОВОГОДНЮЮ-"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ ЛУЧШЕ , ЧЕМ ПЕТУХ!"
 ГОТОВА ОПЛАТИТЬ ШТРАФНЫЕ САНКЦИИ!!!!!! ТОЛЬКО ВЫШЛИ ЕЩЁ РАЗОЧЕК!!! ПОЖАЛУЙСТАААААА!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ ЛУЧШЕ , ЧЕМ ПЕТУХ!


Юргесовна, - это отличное название для новогоднего корпоратива! :Ok: 



> ГОТОВА ОПЛАТИТЬ ШТРАФНЫЕ САНКЦИИ!!!!!! ТОЛЬКО ВЫШЛИ ЕЩЁ РАЗОЧЕК!!! ПОЖАЛУЙСТАААААА!!!!


Все уже выслал. В честь Нового года штрафные санкции отменяются! :Grin:

----------


## Парина

> ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ ОТ НИКИ ПЛЮС


Коля, какой ты молодец, не перестаю восхищаться! Настолько всё продумано, а каждую папочку уложено, каждый трек подписан и всё совпадает с документом (а бывает, что и нет...но не у тебя))!!!Голос великолепный, качество записи более чем профессиональное! Вот уж действительно, поймала птицу счастья, и на кой теперя мне петух? Программа универсальная и очень проста в проведении! Браво!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> это отличное название для новогоднего корпоратива!


Однозначно!! У меня в этом году все Новогодники под эгидой Птичьего года,
взяла на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой в работу. Очень ненавязчиво и культурно. Помогает задействлвать абсолютно ВСЕХ гостей.
Хорошая  анимашка.
Прекрасный конферанс,
Замечательные манки,
Отличные муз. нарезки .
Все как всегда высокого качества,под любой праздник от Свадьбы,любой вечеринки  ,юбилея до корпоратива. РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Приобретая материал , всегда думаешь об его универсальности, чтобы можно было применить и на свадьбе и на юбилее) Птица счастья однозначно универсальная вещь :Ok:  Радует простота и в то же время можно задействовать хоть всех гостей)))  Коля! Большое спасибо за твои задумки придумки и их реализацию!!! :Thank You2:  :Vishenka 33:  :Party: 

Готовясь к корпоратам перебираешь все материалы и натыкаясь на те, что есть хочется еще раз поблагодарить)))) :Aga:

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> Приобретая материал , всегда думаешь об его универсальности, чтобы можно было применить и на свадьбе и на юбилее) Птица счастья однозначно универсальная вещь Радует простота и в то же время можно задействовать хоть всех гостей)))  Коля! Большое спасибо за твои задумки придумки и их реализацию!!!
> 
> Готовясь к корпоратам перебираешь все материалы и натыкаясь на те, что есть хочется еще раз поблагодарить))))


ЭЛЕЧКА! привееет! и не ТОЛЬКО ТЕБЕЕЕ!!! ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ ВСЕХ КОЛЛЕГ по бессонным ночам перед новогодниками!!!
 ЗДРАЗсЗЬТИИ!!!!реально, нужна пОмОсТчЬ!( К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, Я УЖЕ ТРОЕ СУТОК НЕ В ДоМууу... выхожу с чужого компа...- када ж закончится этот гооод! мало того , что СВЕТЛАЯ ПАМЯТЬ МАМОЧКЕ МОЕЙ- 28-го сороковина будет- так теперь её родная сестра с инсультом- я у неё в  СВетлогорске- выхожу с соседского компа)сделала ДОПОЙ ПЕСНЮ( ЗИМНЕ-НОВОГОДНЮЮ)   под эгидой " птицы счастья "НИКОЛАЯ...  ЕСЛИ УЧЕСТЬ, что ЗАТРАХАЛИ ЭТИ ВОСТОЧНЫЕ КАЛЕНДАРИ!!!!! И ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ПЕТУХ...(  СЛАВЯЯЯНЕЕЕ!!!! наша русская пСиСа ЩяЗтЯ, это СОЛОВЕЙ,СНИГИРЁК,ЛЕБЕДОК, а куда ж мы без ВОРОБЕЙЧИКА!- что очень чётко обозначено в  этой репризе!     и ДОПОЙКА начинается  С ПТИЦЫ СЧАСТЬЯ ЗАВТРАШЕНГО ДНЯ-  как подвести слОвЯмИ , ЧТО птица счастья, лучше , чем петух... и ещё: там у Коли, обалденная полиграфия...если раньше я, как у НИКОЛАЯ, делала усё ,как у него и не парилась... хочу сейчас маненька переделать! а  моСсКоФ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ! ДЕЛО  в том, что после  последнего трека-А НУ-КА , ДАВАЙ-КА, ПЛЯСАТЬ ВЫХОДИ( ЭТА МУЗ ФРАЗА ИДЁТ НОНСТОПОМ)....- вывожу всех на танцпол...  и мне надо, что б у всех было чётко обозначено-КТО ЕСТЬ ХУУ!!чтобы на танцполе начинать КОЛИНУ ПТИЧКУ-АНИМАШКУ СРАЗУ!!!( НИКОЛАЙ! ОЧЧЧЬ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ ОЗВУКА!-  мои  ЧЁРНЫЕ БэРэТы ( что значит МОИ?- СЛАТЕЯЙЦЫ!!! что соглашаются со мной работать!!!!- я ШАЛЕЮЮЮЮ ОТ НИХ- сам пАнЫмАшЬ-ПРОФИ!!!)!)   а вот как раздать... и что раздать гостям во время этой застолки?искала для лучших певцов статуэточки-хереточки разных птичкаф для поощрения- НЭТУ!... l раздавать картинки - не греет именно в этом случае...НИКАК НЕ СООБРАЖУУУ!!! А ШИПКА ХАЧУУУ!!!! уж, очень выиграшно( или ВЫИГРЫШНО?- Я НЕРУССКАЯ! МНЕ ПРОСТИТЕЛЬНО!) понимаю... для начала бы надо выставить ДОПОЙКУ!!! НУ, НЕ В домУУУ ЯЯЯЯ!!!! с этого компа могу только на почту выйти ...И ТЕМ НЕ МЕНЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!: КАК МОЖНО ОБОЗНАЧИТЬ ПТАШЕК? ЧТОБЫ ГОСТИ ВЫШЛИ НА ТАНЦПОЛЕ И ЗНАЛИ WHO'S WHO????не догоняюююю....  РЕБЯТИШКИ! ВЫРУЧАЙТЕЕЕ! РЕПРИЗА   ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ ОБАЛДЕННАЯ! поверьте мне, как старшему товарищуууу! я стОкА в этой жизни прошла!!! ОТ АБОРТОВ ,ДО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ НА ВЫСШЕМ УРОВНЕ!ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮЮЮ ВААААААС! по приезду в дом, сразу скину ДОПОЙКУ НОВОГОДНЮЮ ! фсИгДа Ваша- ЮРГЕСОВНА  ИРА

----------

Мэри Эл (18.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (18.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> КАК МОЖНО ОБОЗНАЧИТЬ ПТАШЕК? ЧТОБЫ ГОСТИ ВЫШЛИ НА ТАНЦПОЛЕ И ЗНАЛИ WHO'S WHO????не догоняюююю.... РЕБЯТИШКИ! ВЫРУЧАЙТЕЕЕ!


Ирина если учесть,что гостЬи должДны быть красявишнами(тфу! все равно как у тебя не выходит) можно предложить им чем то помахать в воздухе..мишура разного цвета как раз каждым пернатым определенного цвета вполне может подойти.Сейчас все магазины ей завалены и есть весьма бюджетные предложения.

----------

yurgesovna (18.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> Ирина если учесть,что гостЬи должДны быть красявишнами(тфу! все равно как у тебя не выходит) можно предложить им чем то помахать в воздухе..мишура разного цвета как раз каждым пернатым определенного цвета вполне может подойти.Сейчас все магазины ей завалены и есть весьма бюджетные предложения.


правильно ли я тя,ТАНЮШКА, поняла?-во время ДОПОЙКИ раскидывать "БЮДЖЕТНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ"типа на китайских палочках дождик разноцветный, а потом  обозначить- КРАСНЕНЬКИЕ- СНЕГИРИ, БЕЛЕНЬКИЕ- ЛЕБЕДИ...блиин...  не катит! я уже думаю-нахерачить с КОЛИНЫМИ БРУТАЛЬНЫМИ ГОЛУБЯМИ- ЛЕБЕДЯМИ  ободки на голову- тоже не АЙС! когда пойдёт озвучка  на танцполе- ТАНЦУЮТ ЛЕБЕДИ- вот , лично я( как я себя в кабаке в новогоднюю ночь представляю.. напендюреной, как прячка) да , фикушки я запомню , что у меня на головёшке торчит!!- МНЕ БУДЕТ ПО БАРАБАНУ!!!! это больше похоже на интеллектуальную игру будет!-  с мишурой тоже как-то -никак-то!короче: КОТИК СДОХ!КАКИТЬ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ БУДЕТ!
 КОЛЯЯЯ! ты-СВООЛОЧЬ ЛЮБИМАЯ!!!! ЗАВЁЛ БАУУШКУ!!!  а главное В ТЕМУ НОВОГОДНЮЮ.... И АЛГОРИТМ движухи на танцполе складывается -  не просто танцевальные цацки-пецки..... и в тему  новогоднюю- осталось сама малость- ЗАЧАТЬ И РОДИТЬ!
приглашаю всех креативщиков к совместной Е-БА-ТО-РИИ! С МЕНЯ застолка " ДОПОЙ ПЕСНЮ"..  в простонародии- "ДОПОЙКА НОВОГОДНЯЯ"( в личку)

----------

иллюзия реальности (22.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (18.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, какой ты молодец, не перестаю восхищаться! Настолько всё продумано, а каждую папочку уложено, каждый трек подписан и всё совпадает с документом (а бывает, что и нет...но не у тебя))!!!


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно его услышать от автора великолепных сценариев и большого профессионала! :Ok:  Конечно, все продумано и все совпадает. Иначе и быть не может :Yes4: 



> Голос великолепный, качество записи более чем профессиональное! Вот уж действительно, поймала птицу счастья, и на кой теперя мне петух? Программа универсальная и очень проста в проведении! Браво!


Приятно, что ты оценила именно это, поскольку ты сама занимаешься аудио номерами. Желаю отличных новогодних праздников! :Rulezzz 06:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Однозначно!! У меня в этом году все Новогодники под эгидой Птичьего года,
> взяла на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой в работу. Очень ненавязчиво и культурно. Помогает задействлвать абсолютно ВСЕХ гостей.


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Если берется тема Птичьего Нового года, то Юрегсовна предложила очень креативное название для всей программы - ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ПЕТУХ! :Ok: 



> Хорошая анимашка.
> Прекрасный конферанс,
> Замечательные манки,
> Отличные муз. нарезки .
> Все как всегда высокого качества,под любой праздник от Свадьбы,любой вечеринки ,юбилея до корпоратива. РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!


Приятно услышать такие рекомендации от одной из лучших ведущих Омска! Хочу тебе пожелать забойных новогодних праздников, на которые прилетит настоящая Птица счастья! :Santa2:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

походу я что-то пропустила ))) тоже хочу птичку счастливую!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> походу я что-то пропустила ))) тоже хочу птичку счастливую!!!!


Таня! Для земляков всегда действует режим наибольшего благоприятствования! :Yes4:  Я уверен, что Донбассу в Новом году будет просто необходима Птица счастья! :Victory:

----------


## yurgesovna

ДОПОЙ ПЕСНЮ( НОВОГОДНЯЯ)https://yadi.sk/d/9VJUx8xi34CzF8  ( подвязываю под ПТАШКУ с выходом на танцпол)-ЭТО ВО ВТОРЫХ!
 А ВО-ПЕРВЫХ-    КОЛЯ!  благодарю тебя за то, что выстроил звук мне в НОВОГОДНЕЙ "допойке" застольной!!!!!!!! ТЫ- УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ СОЛДАТ!

----------

Бегущая по волнам (21.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (21.12.2016)

----------


## Мымра

А мне тоже очень понравилась птица счастья. Так непринуждённо  гостей собираешь в круг! Музыка- шикарное исполнение!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Приобретая материал , всегда думаешь об его универсальности, чтобы можно было применить и на свадьбе и на юбилее) Птица счастья однозначно универсальная вещь Радует простота и в то же время можно задействовать хоть всех гостей))) Коля! Большое спасибо за твои задумки придумки и их реализацию!!!


Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, все просто и универсально :Yes4: 



> Готовясь к корпоратам перебираешь все материалы и натыкаясь на те, что есть хочется еще раз поблагодарить))))


Желаю тебе и твоей замечательной семье поймать за хвост Птицу счастья, отпраздновать еще не один юбилей совместной жизни и дождаться внуков и правнуков! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Aniani

могу только восхищаться, как удается создавать такие замечательные рабочие блоки!! сегодня опробую на публике! пока только на подруге!  мы обе просто в воторге!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! спасибо!  А как прошел генератор!! он просто меня спас! народу не выдали премию и они кислее клюквы пришли! а на Генераторе тостов прям раскачались и прям праздник на одном дыхании прошел! а главного  я купила алкотестом! он так смеялся! он был последним))))))))  жалею только что поздновато узнала такоо замечательного тебя!  огромное спасибо!!! ОСКАРА заслужили твои блоки! думаю многие согласятся!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> КОЛЯЯЯ! ты-СВООЛОЧЬ ЛЮБИМАЯ!!!! ЗАВЁЛ БАУУШКУ!!!


Уважаемая бабушка Ира! Я рад, что являюсь твоей любимой сволочью и наконец-то тебя завел! На такой бабушке еще пахать и пахать! :Grin: 



> ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ПЕТУХ...


Идеальная тема для новогоднего корпоратива! :Ok: 



> там у Коли, обалденная полиграфия





> ОЧЧЧЬ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ ОЗВУКА!


Спасибо, что обратила на это внимание! :Thank You2: 


> ДОПОЙ ПЕСНЮ( НОВОГОДНЯЯ)https://yadi.sk/d/9VJUx8xi34CzF8 ( подвязываю под ПТАШКУ с выходом на танцпол)-ЭТО ВО ВТОРЫХ!
> А ВО-ПЕРВЫХ- КОЛЯ! благодарю тебя за то, что выстроил звук мне в НОВОГОДНЕЙ "допойке" застольной!!!!!!!! ТЫ- УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ СОЛДАТ!


Ира, спасибо за Новогоднюю допойку! Я думаю, что она многим коллегам пригодится. Если подвязать ее к Птице счастья, то получится большой блок :Aga: 
Ты тоже универсальный солдат, который никогда не сдается и держит хвост пистолетом! :flower:  
Солдаты! Вперед за Птицей счастья! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Mr47 04:

----------

yurgesovna (23.12.2016)

----------


## Славина

> благодарю тебя за то, что выстроил звук мне в НОВОГОДНЕЙ "допойке" застольной!!!


А куды файл дели? Я тоже хотела скачать улучшеный вариант  :Grin:

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А куды файл дели? Я тоже хотела скачать улучшеный вариант


Ох, уж эта бабушка Юргесовна! :Derisive:  Я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе внученьки Иры! Бабушка Ира! Отредактируй! :Grin:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Ну, наконец... наконец!!! ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ долетела и до меня!!!
Сегодня мои гости на корпе... и я вместе с ними, будем драйвовать на твоей, Коля, птице.... ой, как-то двусмысленно... Простите!!!
С ТВОЕЙ ПТИЦЕЙ СЧАСТЬЯ!!!
Ой, счастье привалило, так привалило!!!
СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> Ох, уж эта бабушка Юргесовна! Я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе внученьки Иры! Бабушка Ира! Отредактируй!


 огромный привет ... воз и маленькая тележка извинений от ПРЕДВОДИТЕЛЯ ВСЕХ ТУПОРЫЛЫХ- ЮРГЕСОВНЫ!я вчера ночью решила почистить ЯНДЕКС-ДИСК, забитый весь хреновщииной! и вместо СТАРОГО варианта ПТАШКИ- УДАЛИЛА новый! утром, перед новогодней обедней в госпитале- такой лёГаНьКиЙ обеденный новогодний корпоративчик на 4 часика провела там сегодня.. с выносом тел ногами вперёд!( чистый медспирт делает своё дело!). -хорошо , что  открыла комп и увидела в скайпе КОЛИНО сообщение о том, что ссылка закрыта!  достала с корзинки....  и ещё раз: ПРОСТИТЕ ЗА ПРЕДОСТАВЛЕННЫЕ НЕУДОБСТВА И ПпСиХи!
 УПРАВЛЯЮЩИЙ ГОСДЕПАРТАНТА СЛЕПО-ГЛУХО- НЕМЫХ ДАУНОВ - ЮРГЕСОВНА!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016)

----------


## Славина

> достала с корзинки.... и ещё раз:


И хде  же эта расчудесная улучшенная штучка?

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> И хде  же эта расчудесная улучшенная штучка?


 ДА ЧТО Ж ЗА ХРЕНЬ?  и в личке бомбят- а написано ВКЛ   а через гугл захожу на диска -вообще другая ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/QbE4JtRx34gwA6  за все мытарства НОВОГОДНЕЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ПУТИНА, ВЕЧЕРКОМ СОБРАЛА- МОЖНО ПОПРИКАЛЫВАТЬСЯ 
https://yadi.sk/i/K451IhBI34m43B

----------

((ольчик)) (25.12.2016), GalinaM (05.07.2018), ludmila_zub (03.01.2017), Lusi75 (04.01.2017), slinkina (25.12.2016), Инна Уманская (25.12.2016), ксюшкин (03.01.2017), Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016), Сенова Оксана (25.12.2016), Славина (24.12.2016), Тира (31.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А мне тоже очень понравилась птица счастья.


Ирина! Я очень рад, что Вам понравилась Птица счастья! :Ok: 



> Музыка- шикарное исполнение!


За шикарное исполнение - отдельное спасибо! :Thank You:  Желаю счастья в Новом году! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (04.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> могу только восхищаться, как удается создавать такие замечательные рабочие блоки!!


Аня! Приятно, что, как в одном известном произведении, Королева в восхищении! :Derisive: 



> жалею только что поздновато узнала такоо замечательного тебя! огромное спасибо!!! ОСКАРА заслужили твои блоки! думаю многие согласятся!


Все приходит в нужное время :Yes4:  Надеюсь, что статуэтка будет в виде Птицы счастья! :Mr47 06: 



> А как прошел генератор!! он просто меня спас! народу не выдали премию и они кислее клюквы пришли! а на Генераторе тостов прям раскачались и прям праздник на одном дыхании прошел!


Новогодний генератор тостов действительно раскачивает и оживляет публику. Проверено на личном опыте! :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (04.01.2017)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Мне тоже посчастливилось поймать "Птицу счастья" - классную, забойную, музыкально-высококачественную штучку! Сначала прочитала - хорошА! Затем прослушала - Отлично! Посмотрела - суперская игра! Спасибо за такие придумки!!! С наступающим всех Новым годом!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.01.2017)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всем доброе утро !!!! ВСЕХ с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!! Спешу сказать  Спасибо  з "Птица счастья" ! Ну очень хорошая штучка .. и главное можно проводить на любом празднике !!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (31.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну, наконец... наконец!!! ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ долетела и до меня!!!
> Сегодня мои гости на корпе... и я вместе с ними, будем драйвовать на твоей, Коля, птице.... ой, как-то двусмысленно... Простите!!!
> С ТВОЕЙ ПТИЦЕЙ СЧАСТЬЯ!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Драйвовать можно и на птице, и с птицей. Главное, чтобы было весело! :Grin: 



> Ой, счастье привалило, так привалило!!!
> СПАСИБО!!!!


Желаю, чтобы в Новом году прилетела или привалила настоящая птица счастья! :Yahoo:  С Новым годом! :Rulezzz 06:

----------

yurgesovna (05.01.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.01.2017)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Всем рождественский привет! Не могу удержаться от благодарности. "Птица счастья" принесла на своих лёгких крылышках безудержное веселье и драйв!!! Народ просто "валялся" от смеха и удовольствия!!! И главное - они всё делали сами! Сами пели и сами  :Yahoo: танцевали!!! Мы с "Птицей" их только направляли!!!! Спасибо огромнейшее за шикарный блок!!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мне тоже посчастливилось поймать "Птицу счастья" - классную, забойную, музыкально-высококачественную штучку! Сначала прочитала - хорошА! Затем прослушала - Отлично! Посмотрела - суперская игра! Спасибо за такие придумки!!! С наступающим всех Новым годом!!!


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вдвойне приятно услышать все эпитеты, которыми Вы наградили Птицу счастья! :Ok: 



> Всем рождественский привет! Не могу удержаться от благодарности. "Птица счастья" принесла на своих лёгких крылышках безудержное веселье и драйв!!! Народ просто "валялся" от смеха и удовольствия!!! И главное - они всё делали сами! Сами пели и сами танцевали!!! Мы с "Птицей" их только направляли!!!! Спасибо огромнейшее за шикарный блок!!!!!!


Отдельное спасибо, что еще раз отписались. Желаю, чтобы в Новом году Птица счастья почаще прилетала и приносила на своих легких крылышках не только безудержное веселье и драйв, но и много счастья! Пусть оправдывает свое имя! :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем доброе утро !!!! ВСЕХ с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!! Спешу сказать Спасибо з "Птица счастья" ! Ну очень хорошая штучка .. и главное можно проводить на любом празднике !!!!


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! А тебе, ко Дню рождения, который был совсем недавно, пожелаю, чтобы Птица счастья прилетела и никуда больше не улетала! Оставайся таким же светлым, жизнерадостным и счастливым человеком! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, очень замечательная Птичка. Почти всех гостей Свадьбы на своих крылышках подняла с пятых точек и пустила в пляс. Убойная вещь. Спасибо вам за талант.

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.06.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наташа, большое спасибо за отзыв! Эта птичка вынесла на своих крылышках уже много праздников :Grin:  Гости поют и пляшут, наполненные радостью и счастьем! Желаю дальнейшего счастливого полета! :Derisive:  :Victory:

----------

Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Не смотря на все мои сомнения...зашло на ура! Теперь твердо уверена - восприятие трезвого человека совершенно различается с восприятием человека..."внутри праздника". ВСЁ ГЕНИАЛЬНОЕ ПРОСТО! Материал хороший, можно сказать точно попадающий и универсальный. Сделано с душой!

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.01.2018), Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Причём очень важно, что подходит для проведения как в очень стесненных условиях, так и на площадках побольше!

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.01.2018), Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Не смотря на все мои сомнения...зашло на ура! Теперь твердо уверена - восприятие трезвого человека совершенно различается с восприятием человека..."внутри праздника". ВСЁ ГЕНИАЛЬНОЕ ПРОСТО! Материал хороший, можно сказать точно попадающий и универсальный. Сделано с душой! Причём очень важно, что подходит для проведения как в очень стесненных условиях, так и на площадках побольше!


Юля, огромное спасибо, что порадовала отзывом, да еще и с фотографиями! :Ok:  Какие могут быть сомнения? Птица счастья, без всяких сомнений, всегда отлично проходит! Причем, в разных компаниях, трезвых и не очень... :Derisive:  Желаю счастья и благодарных клиентов, которые тоже будут счастливы от того, что их праздник проводит такая замечательная ведущая! :Yahoo:

----------

Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем доброго времени суток! Вчера впервые провела этот замечательный блок и я просто в восторге! Я влюбилась в него  сразу, как только его изучила и отрепетировала, но так как юбилей проводила в небольшой компании, в маленьком зале частного дома, то немного волновалась за его успех. Волнения были напрасными, так как гости с огромным удовольствием восприняли его от начала до конца. Блок шикарный и беспроигрышный, так как участвуют все гости, песня зажигает абсолютно каждого, подготовка минимальная. Даже я, поющая, но при этом абсолютно не танцующая ведущая, с удовольствием под неё отрывалась вместе с гостями. Теперь ещё и новый Флешмоб в моей копилке, однозначно буду проводить! Вчера после проведения этого блока я ещё вручила деревянную Птицу счастья именинникам (их было два), вообщем, эффект от номера в целом был просто бомбический!  Спасибо за такой шикарный подарок!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.03.2018), Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина, большое спасибо за шикарный отзыв! :Ok:  Птицу счастья можно проводить как в маленьких, так и в больших компаниях. Как показывает практика, маленькие компании стараются и машут крылышками на анимашке не хуже, чем большие. Ну, а поют, как соловьи, в любой компании. Главное не перестараться и не сорвать голос :Derisive: 
Кстати, вручение в конце блока деревянной или какой-нибудь другой птицы счастья - это замечательная идея, которую нужно брать на вооружение. Желаю, чтобы Вы и Ваши гости были самыми счастливыми! И пусть в этом не последнюю роль сыграет Птица счастья! :Vishenka 32:

----------

Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## Успешная

Николай, огромное спасибо! Птица счастья-это действительно блок-конструктор. Делала молодоженам подарок от нашей команды- гнездышко и 2 птички, а затем обыграла этот блок.СЧАСТЬЕ привалило всем и ребятам, и гостям, и нам! Последняя анимашка подняла весь зал! Это был кайф!
Желаю студии праздника "НИКА ПЛЮС" творческого вдохновения и успехов! Ребята, творите на радость нам и нашим заказчикам!

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Валентина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вы правы, этот блок можно использовать, как конструктор, а анимашку вообще проводить отдельным номером. Стаи птиц можно выстраивать в любой конфигурации, и даже в маленьких залах, где, практически, нет места, анимашка проходит отлично. Взаимно желаю Вам творческого вдохновения и успехов! И пусть почаще прилетает Птица счастья! :Smile3:  :Victory:

----------

Парина (08.06.2018)

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Присоединяюсь ко всем отзывам,классный блок,люблю его,отличная анимашка.Профессиональная студийная запись,тоже могу сказать про дефиле ДМ.Спасибо,ребята,вы большие молодцы!Творческих успехов вам!  :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Галина, большое спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку конкурсных номеров Ники плюс! На прошедших выпускных Птица счастья зашла отлично! Под анимашку с удовольствием танцевали и выпускники, и родители. Все размахивали крыльями и привлекали счастье на всю жизнь. Пусть так и будет! :Ok:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый день! Открыла вчера первый танцевальный блок Новогоднего корпоратива "Птицей счастья" - это было просто Вау!!! Компания, которая не особо воспринимали в течение первого застолья какие - либо интерактивы, отрывались по-полной! А ещё по поздравлению директора я поняла, что год был для них тяжёлым и преподнесла Птицу счастья как ритуальный танец счастья и удачи на весь следующий год! Вообщем, в очередной раз убедилась, что этот номер будет по возможности в каждой моей программе, потому что равнодушным он не оставляет никого! Спасибо за творчество!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый день! Открыла вчера первый танцевальный блок Новогоднего корпоратива "Птицей счастья" - это было просто Вау!!! Компания, которая не особо воспринимали в течение первого застолья какие - либо интерактивы, отрывались по-полной! А ещё по поздравлению директора я поняла, что год был для них тяжёлым и преподнесла Птицу счастья как ритуальный танец счастья и удачи на весь следующий год! Вообщем, в очередной раз убедилась, что этот номер будет по возможности в каждой моей программе, потому что равнодушным он не оставляет никого! Спасибо за творчество!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! С Вашим творческим подходом можно проводить все конкурсы от Ники плюс в разных интерпретациях. Я уверен, что благодаря Вашему мастерству, они всегда проходят отлично! :Yes4: 
Пусть в наступившем Новом году к Вам прилетит птица счастья и останется навсегда! А Вы продолжайте ее привлекать ритуальными танцами счастья и удачи! :Yahoo: 
С Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте. Можно ли приобрести данный блок. Это актуально еще? Цена та же? Требует ли данный блок проектор?


Здравствуйте, Светлана! Тема счастья актуальна всегда. И Птица счастья тоже :Derisive:  Блок не требует проектора. Стоимость та же. Реквизиты для оплаты выслал в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте. Хотела бы приобрести этот блок. Сколько стоит и можно реквизиты прислать в личку

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.02.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте. Хотела бы приобрести этот блок. Сколько стоит и можно реквизиты прислать в личку


Здравствуйте! Выслал информацию в личку.

----------


## tativanova

Спасибо за Ваше творчество!

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.11.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо за Ваше творчество!


Спасибо на добром слове :Smile3:

----------

